# recipe for Wild Rabbit



## dwf1313 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi, I am new to the site and looking for some help. I am looking for some recipes for cooking wild rabbit. We, my partner and I, have been on here recently searching for ways to cook wild Canadian goose. We had such a great response, I thought I would start here in looking for a recipe for wild rabbit.

I myself don't mind the wild/gamey taste in food like rabbit, goose, venison, moose, etc, but my partner does. So I am looking for something we both will eat.

Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Dwight Ferguson


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi, Dwight. Welcome to Cheftalk.

As a general rule, we discourage posting the same thing on different forums. It just confuses everyone.

There are a couple of responses (include a recipe from me) on your original thread: http://www.cheftalk.com/forum/threa...-interesting-to-make-this-weekend#post_338362


----------



## dwf1313 (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks, I am sorry about that. I realised after I had posted the other thread that I did not really mention in the headline what I was looking for, so I thought I would try again. I will remember not to do that again.


----------



## chefotoole (Feb 5, 2011)

Last spring I prepared a smoked and sauteed wild rabbit that was fantastic. 

I cured the rabbit with orange juice, sugar and salt and lightly smoked it, heres the recipe:

For the Orange Juice Cure:

16 C Orange Juice

4 C Anise Hyssop

1/2 C Black Pepper, Ground

1 C Brown Sugar

1 C Sea Salt

For the Smoked Rabbit:

6 Ea Rabbit Legs and Thighs

4 C Orange Juice Cure

2 C Wood Chips

Cover rabbit with orange juice cure, and cure for 6 hours, drain, rinse, pat dry, set pilicle on a perforated hotel pan. In a deep hotel pan place chips and heat on stove until smoking, place pan in oven on low fan, place rabbit pan in oven, smoke for 12 minutes raise heat to 160 and cook through, cool, slice.


----------



## alicemae (Jan 18, 2011)

chefotoole said:


> Last spring I prepared a smoked and sauteed wild rabbit that was fantastic.
> 
> I cured the rabbit with orange juice, sugar and salt and lightly smoked it, heres the recipe:
> 
> ...


Your rabbit presentation is five star! I totally agree about the orange juice for curing. I do have a different twist for preparing rabbit though. After curing the rabbit (in orange juice) I brown the pieces slightly in a bit of olive oil and then submerge them in creamy mushroom soup in a slow cooker or crock pot. Cook on medium until the meat separates from the bone easily.


----------

